# HORRIFIC PRACTICE! Need Help/Advice in MD & WA DC!



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

From a fellow rescuer...

"I need help !!My niece attends American University in WashingtonD.C. and was told by her boyfirends roomate about the initiation rights of the pledges at Epsilon Iota ,an off campus fraternity. The pledges are given puppies, bought by the fraternity ,to keep for the duration of their inition period. On initiation night they need to slaughter and kill the dogs to become initiated into the fraternity.My niece has contaced PETA,the local police and the Humane Society,but all say there is nothing they can do although they have heard that this goes on. Please let me know if anyone has any contacts in that area. I have the name of the pledge who is involved in this but he does not know what to do to try and save the dogs."


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: HORRIFIC PRACTICE! Need Help/Advice in MD & WA DC!*

How about the Washington DC Humane Society, or even Fox News? 

I am contacting a friend with lots of connections in this area to see what she has to say. 

Please PM me your contact information so that I can pass it along to my friend. 

Lea


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: HORRIFIC PRACTICE! Need Help/Advice in MD & WA*

Can't a complaint be lodged with the University - student affairs or services? 

Such barbaric initiation practices are not something a University wants even off-campus - just the fallout of them being aware of this and condoning it by not doing anything would be a PR nightmare.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: HORRIFIC PRACTICE! Need Help/Advice in MD & WA*

Thank you!

[email protected]


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: HORRIFIC PRACTICE! Need Help/Advice in MD & WA*

Oh my gosh that is horrible. I can't believe that students would do that to join this organization. Really makes you question the morals of these young adults and why they would want to be part of a group that would do something so horrible.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: HORRIFIC PRACTICE! Need Help/Advice in MD & WA*

This is animal abuse and I do not understand how the local police can say that they can not do anything about this especially if they have previous knowledge.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: HORRIFIC PRACTICE! Need Help/Advice in MD & WA*

I sent a note out to our volunteer database and this is the response that I received. 



I have emailed the Dean of Students at American U about this. I hope it's a hoax, but they should investigate.
Epsilon Iota is an unauthorized frat...they were kicked out of official AU greek life. Feel free to do the same:
[email protected]

There is a similar story about Marine recruits and that IS a hoax.

How horrible people are!
-Risa


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: HORRIFIC PRACTICE! Need Help/Advice in MD & WA*

I hope this is a hoax. If not, then someone needs to put a stop to it. It also should be brought to the media's attention.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: HORRIFIC PRACTICE! Need Help/Advice in MD & WA*

I bet this is a Hoax.

I did a Google search and found that this is a rumor that has apparently been going around universities and colleges for awhile, usually told by people who have no first-hand knowledge of any of the fraternities or their initiation practices. Having to kill a puppy circulated as one of these rumors at a bunch of schools.

The same story has hit the Internet in a military context as well, usually claiming that Marines have to kill a puppy at the end of training before they can become Marines. Snopes has a page about that, which can be found here - http://www.snopes.com/military/murderer.asp


----------

